# Recently rehomed rescue breeding bitch



## LMGGR (Jul 1, 2019)

Recently adopted ex puppy farm breeding bitch.

Does anyone else have experience of this and advice on their experience to help such a dog please?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

LMGGR said:


> Recently adopted ex puppy farm breeding bitch.
> 
> Does anyone else have experience of this and advice on their experience to help such a dog please?


I believe @shirleystarr has the relevant experience.

I have a privately rehomed ex-breeding bitch, but she was from a very ethical and caring breeder and had only 2 litters , and had a rescue girl who had also had 2 litters with the same breeder. 
The first thing I would advise is finding out if she's been spayed, I was told my rescue bitch had been but she hadn't.
Apart from that, lots of patience,kindness, calming measures and when she's settled with you gentle and gradual socialisation. Be prepared to house-train like a new puppy. 
Please let us know how you get on.
My first dog,the rescue, was terrified of everything and every one and had severe separation anxiety . She gradually developed into the sweetest, happiest little dog ever and died last year age 15 years.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

We used to have a member who adopted/fostered many but hasn't been round for a long time.

Not the same but I rehomed a bitch who had suffered a trauma. @SusieRainbow is right, about lots of patience, kindness etc is a must.

Our bitch liked a lot of time to herself away from hustle and bustle so her safe place was my our bedroom, which she was free to come and go from whenever she wanted. 
Reassurance due to nerves meant rewards, as she was stand offish originally to some degree. She loved food so it worked, and you can throw treats, or give them at arm's length so they don't have to come to close to you.
With giving her time and patience she soon became extremely attached to my OH like his shadow. Even though it was me who laid all the foundations for her to feel safe and secure. Though she also took a liking to my eldest son too and would also be his shadow too.

Usually with dogs from puppy farms, it's often beneficial to have a resident dog already, but not always.

Just take your time, don't expect miracles. If she comes out of her shell quickly it's a bonus. Although there could possibly be more to come.


----------



## LMGGR (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks for your replies and experience advice. We are only just into our 2nd week of having her in our home, which is quiet with myself and husband. She did not have a name previously, so getting her used to hearing and identifying with a two-syllable name said if a high friendly encouraging voice. She is just 2yrs old and a very beautiful and intelligent border collie girl. We have border collie experience, so expect there to be characteristic factors anyway. She is a quiet and gentle soul. Have her housetrained and she is sleeping to around 6am in morning, which is good. She is eating, not a lot, but enough to sustain her. She will take treats (roast chicken) as rewards whenever she does something positive. We don't give any negative feedback to her.
She is spayed and microchipped, wearing identity tagged collar. We have tried to introduce a leash to walk inside house or our enclosed garden, but she refuses to stand up, just shuttling along the floor really low or completely goes limp and lies down. Have not forced the issue, just removed leash and left her to come back to her safe place when she is ready. Don't know how to solve walking on leash problem, would appreciate any advice that folks on petforum has to offer.
Really, she is doing so well considering what she has been through in her short life!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

For the lead walking, you might have more success posting in dog training and behaviour. Time will be your friend. There have been several posts throughout the years, especially with some retired Greyhounds. Although taught to walk on the lead, the outside world is a scary place. Which acclimatising first to a collar, then attached the outside world will be very scary whilst she's adapting to the inside world too.


----------

